# Pontoon for SW streams/rivers



## cosborn (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello all, first time poster. Been lurking for quite some time... absolutely love the forum.

Anyhoo, I'm thinking about purchasing one of those inflatable, single person pontoon boats some time in the future (Colorado XT Pontoon has my eye):

 


Probably a ways off, but I just can't stop thinking about it and finding out as much as I can now 

How will these fair on West Michigan streams around here? To begin with, I plan to simply hit local lakes, with just the ores, till I get my sea legs fishing out of it... but at some point I'm going to want to put a trolling motor on it, and think about rivers and tribs around here.

Anyone have any experience with these? Mostly wondering about the feasibility on the Mo, upper or lower stretches of the Grand (downtown is out of the question I'm sure), and various other tribs of the Grand (especially a certain unmentionable north of GR).

Feasible and fun? Or a fools errand and ill advised? Mostly curious about how the little trolling motor will handle the various currents.

Thanks!


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

I have one similar , I love it !! Never put a troller on it but it handles very well In current


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

I have one like that just not that brand.

I don't use it a lot but when I do I have a lot of fun.

Mine fits right in the back of my minivan. I drop off the boat and fishing equipment at the launch then drive to the end of my float. I leave the van at the end and ride my bike back to the launch point. Lock the bike at the launch and then go fishing.

I usually wade and fish and just use the boat for a stealthy approach and faster travel between spots.

Good luck,
FF


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I am looking into a kayak or one of the pontoons for fishing some of the pike/bass spots near my house. I will probably use it for steelhead too and salmon.


----------



## The Jimmer (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm going to get one soon as well. My buddies have them and they love them. They use them a lot on the PM and once on the Mo. I think the Mo more than likely is a bad idea. That river is so swift, it isn't set up well to get out and wade most sections. Not sure you could anchor it in a good fishing run and be safe.

The unmentionable that you pretty much mentioned is kinda pointless to use as you can walk it relatively fast. Might be good on busy days to get away from crowds I guess.

There is a Michigan company that makes them and they look nice. I'll try to find it and post the site.


----------



## The Jimmer (Jan 30, 2011)

Found it

http://www.dryflyfloatboats.com/index2.htm


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have used pontoons on the PM, Manistee, and the Muskegon, of the river you mentioned and they worked fine. The PM is where they work great, on the Manistee, and Mo. I would not recommend them in the spring. In the summer and fall the pontoons have worked very well on all rivers I have had them on. On lakes the only problem is on windy days, you sit very high on the water and provide a large area for the wind to blow that little leaf around. The only place I have used one with a trolling motor was on a lake, and that helped, but on a river I would not recommend it. If you thought about going back up stream with the trolling motor, I just don't think it would work very well at all, although I could be all wet on that line of thinking.

D


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Forgot to welcome to the site, I'm sure you will enjoy being here.

And.

Should have mentioned that for me I would look for tubes of 9' length, they seem to work better in current when trying to control one down a river. The shorter ones are easier to control in slow current but the longer ones seem to hold your line better in higher currents.

D


----------



## cosborn (Oct 25, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for all the info. These look like so much fun. Now I just have to get my wife on board (not literally  ).

My thoughts on the motor was to cover a lot more water faster than I woud have been able to wade in the same amount of time. Was imagining parking downstream, taking it upstream to begin with, anchoring a lot along the way, and then hitting everything again on the drift back down to my car.

Sounds like I may have to be selective in stream selection and when I go, but still has me pretty excited about the possibilities.


----------



## cosborn (Oct 25, 2014)

And also to make areas that aren't easily wadable, accessible


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

I would look into a two man pontoon with a single man frame on it from Dry Fly.

I had one that I bought from the old moderator here Quest32a...

I wouldn't want any smaller pontoons than that one had, it was a great boat and made in Michigan.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Cosborn, I think you will be pleasantly surprised at how easy they are to manuever, even with the larger sizes. I run a 13' that I can set up as either a one or two person boat and maneuvering it is a breeze. With that, I'll echo those who are suggesting a longer pontoon and resulting greater weight capacity. As far as rowing from point A to point B, well, it does that too, but nowhere near as fast or efficient as a kayak, canoe or drift boat.

Also, just be aware of no motor restrictions such as on the PM. If you take it on a busy wadable/walkable rivers, especially rivers that usually don't see people in boats/watercraft much, exercise due etiquette when floating by, whch typically means let them know you are coming and float near as you can to them and not over the hole they're fishing. On these types of rivers during the busy times, I would expect you won't be making many friends on the banks by motoring upstream, especially going through where they're fishing.

It would likely work better to spot your vehicle at a downstream access point whenever possible and just oar down.

Another tip I will share is, at least for me, bite off shorter chunks of water to float until you get a good idea of your pace. I use my pontoon like fishkiller described mostly as transport, then stand up or get out of it and wade like I would if I walked in, and have had one or two long rowing sessions in the dark by biting off more than I could chew distance wise. Time goes by fast when having fun!

Enjoy your purchase and have fun.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Robert Holmes said:


> I am looking into a kayak or one of the pontoons for fishing some of the pike/bass spots near my house. I will probably use it for steelhead too and salmon.


 
Kayak hands down. Even if you want to stand and fish, there are many stand and fish kayaks that are quite stable while standing. If you are a serious river fisherman go the solo canoe route. You can paddle back upstream except in the fastest stretches, and carry gear easier than an SOT. Really a solo canoe is by far superior to an SOT with the exception of fishing in the Great Lakes and stand up fishing. I do not find my self being blown off the big water sooner than my SOT fishing partners.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Whitt (old Mod) on the NW forum has/had a used Dry Fly for sale. I think his handle is Whitt1.

If I were to buy new I'd def look at Dry Fly first up in Wellston.


----------



## homebrew87 (Oct 19, 2014)

For what its worth i saw one of these pontoon float boats in the bargain cave at cabelas in grandville today. Forgot to write down the make and model. But if i remember right it was 479 regularly 599. Im sure you call and get the details.


----------



## cosborn (Oct 25, 2014)

REG said:


> Cosborn, I think you will be pleasantly surprised at how easy they are to manuever, even with the larger sizes. I run a 13' that I can set up as either a one or two person boat and maneuvering it is a breeze. With that, I'll echo those who are suggesting a longer pontoon and resulting greater weight capacity. As far as rowing from point A to point B, well, it does that too, but nowhere near as fast or efficient as a kayak, canoe or drift boat.
> 
> Also, just be aware of no motor restrictions such as on the PM. If you take it on a busy wadable/walkable rivers, especially rivers that usually don't see people in boats/watercraft much, exercise due etiquette when floating by, whch typically means let them know you are coming and float near as you can to them and not over the hole they're fishing. On these types of rivers during the busy times, I would expect you won't be making many friends on the banks by motoring upstream, especially going through where they're fishing.
> 
> ...


Etiquitte, most definitely. Pretty top priority in my book. There are certain stretches of the very walkable streams I won't even bother with due to how busy I know they can get, and no amount of etiquette from me is going to make anyone happy there taking a boat through. I'd like to break this baby out when I want to go farther out away from any crowds, and not try to navigate it through and around them at all.

Ironically, I've thus far seen the most etiquette practiced from the many kayakers encountered, vs. the foot traffic wherever I've gone. I can hear them talking amongst themselves as they approach "Let's go behind this guy so we don't go through his hole". They politely pass by with genuine "Good luck" and "Beautiful day for this" comments. Meanwhile, most waders that have crossed my path typically come clomping down, splashing as loud as one could, straight through the hole I was fishing. Bugs the crap out of me the rest of the day. I could never do that to another person.

I do like the idea of the two seaters. I woud love to be able to take my son out with me when he gets a little older. A bit out of my price range at them moment, though.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I have used many different styles. Personally, for my type of fishing, I like the open frames like the Colorado. The two person dry fly is nice for taking someone along or doing overnighters. It can carry some luggage. It even carries the kitchen sink. I know because I carry a guy named splithot sink to his boat when we launch and back to the truck at the end of the day. :evilsmile One to keep an eye on is from Creek Company (Link Below). It is only an 8 footer, but will put you in a pontoon for a very reasonable price. They go on sale for $199 from time to time, or at least used to. I have owned one for 15 years and it has served me well. Great for trips where you aren't carrying much. I also have a Colorado and like it. I did see one on the MO do a 180 flip and send the occupant swimming. He was overloaded and anchored. When he went to reach back into his cooler, it was just enough of a weight shift to put the back end of the pontoons under water. The current flipped him so fast, he didn't know what happened. Took me awhile to stop laughing, but we were able to retrieve almost all his gear.

http://creekcompany.com/product.php?productid=16294&cat=254&page=1

Here is the ODC 8' pontoon. The guy in this photo is 6'5" and 260lbs


----------



## steelhead281 (Feb 1, 2007)

cosborn said:


> Hello all, first time poster. Been lurking for quite some time... absolutely love the forum.
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm thinking about purchasing one of those inflatable, single person pontoon boats some time in the future (Colorado XT Pontoon has my eye):
> 
> ...


----------



## steelhead281 (Feb 1, 2007)

There is a real nice Water Skeeter River Guide Pontoon listed on Craigslist (July 2015). high quality good condition





cosborn said:


> Etiquitte, most definitely. Pretty top priority in my book. There are certain stretches of the very walkable streams I won't even bother with due to how busy I know they can get, and no amount of etiquette from me is going to make anyone happy there taking a boat through. I'd like to break this baby out when I want to go farther out away from any crowds, and not try to navigate it through and around them at all.
> 
> Ironically, I've thus far seen the most etiquette practiced from the many kayakers encountered, vs. the foot traffic wherever I've gone. I can hear them talking amongst themselves as they approach "Let's go behind this guy so we don't go through his hole". They politely pass by with genuine "Good luck" and "Beautiful day for this" comments. Meanwhile, most waders that have crossed my path typically come clomping down, splashing as loud as one could, straight through the hole I was fishing. Bugs the crap out of me the rest of the day. I could never do that to another person.
> 
> I do like the idea of the two seaters. I woud love to be able to take my son out with me when he gets a little older. A bit out of my price range at them moment, though.


----------



## steelhead281 (Feb 1, 2007)

Check out the Water Skeeter Fish Guide pontoon on Craigslist. It is set up to have the motor in front or back. Motor on front allows you to run upstrem a ways and float back...pull rather than push saves battery life



cosborn said:


> Hello all, first time poster. Been lurking for quite some time... absolutely love the forum.
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm thinking about purchasing one of those inflatable, single person pontoon boats some time in the future (Colorado XT Pontoon has my eye):
> 
> ...


----------

